# what flashing to use on flat concrete porch



## exqssme (Jul 23, 2009)

the house is brick with a flat concrete porch that was installed without flashing between porch & house..... there is water leak .... what is b best flashing to use? Copper? what has to go down before the flashing? Can the surface then be tiled? 


Any suggestions on books regarding this subject?

Thanks


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Flashing won't do much and is not easy to install, if I understand what you are describing. A concrete patio up against a brick wall, correct. If there is a large gap, fill it with foam backer rod and caulk with self leveling urethane caulk. If the gap is small, just caulk. That is urethane caulk, not urethane foam, big difference.


----------



## exqssme (Jul 23, 2009)

Just Bill,

Thanks for responding

Yes...it is a 3 story brick house built in 1941....the concrte porch is on 2nd story in front of house......it cannot be removed since it is over part of the 1st floor and garage....the exact pont of the leak is very hard to find....the house has been pointed, caulked along all joints, the porch been tiled, and a waterproofing solution has been applied....All only helped for about six months. 

Similar house in the neighbood have the same problem.....some had an awning installed so the entire porch is covered and this appears to have helped.....We do not want an awning

Many times I have hosed down the house while someone was in the basement....I can create the leak but cannot locate the source.

The ceiling inside the house has been opened up to see where water is coming in but this has been unsuccessful

Is there any type of barrier that can be put down (and removed) in small sections to help find the source of the leak?

I figure I canapply the barrioer where the porch meets the house hose down the house .....the house if not exactly level & if i start from the lowest point and work my way backwards maybe i can isolate the area.

Thanks for your time


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Without seeing the situation, all I can do is suggest good caulking. Self leveling(free flowing) urethane caulk will seek out spots you can't necessarily see. That joint between the house and floor could have un unseen hole, or there could be a crack in the concrete. You said it was tiled, are all the grout joints solid, no cracks???


----------

